# Take a look at this.....



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Modified Altima....

http://www.cars.com/news/stories/081803_storyb_cc.jhtml?aff=spfield


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Interesting story :thumbup:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Like the smoked tail lights.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks for the article Ruben.

I think the Metrosexual Spin Doctors at Nissan 
Corp put too much sugar in their Frappachinos!
Good grief! Talk about multi-media overkill...

But alas,...what do I know. I'm above their targeted
demographic anyway.

As far as the car goes...it doesn't impress me.  
There are members over at A.net that have done
all that and more to their rides without the help
Nissan's deep pockets. 

Nevertheless, I'll still check our the tour when it
rolls into Dallas...if it's free!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

What? No Bling Bling for you?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *What? No Bling Bling for you?  *


Those days are long gone, brother!


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

i want that car!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I gotta say that car looks sharp!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Dave, your car would look 10x better with smoked tail lights.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Wonder if you can contact Nissan and find out where to get that.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

The article listed, *301 Motoring* as the shop that did
the customizing...


----------



## Radar On Paws (Aug 17, 2003)

No offense, but the smoked tail lights just don't cut it... ugh. That's for the 16 year olds, definitely...


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Radar On Paws said:


> *No offense, but the smoked tail lights just don't cut it... ugh. That's for the 16 year olds, definitely... *


They'd cut it on a black Alti for sure.


----------



## Radar On Paws (Aug 17, 2003)

wickedsr20 said:


> *They'd cut it on a black Alti for sure. *


No comment.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

heh... it's all a matter of taste... some guys like it stock, some don't... 

just because it isn't stock doesn't make it dumb... i personally like those tails... but if they were altezzas... egh.

damn, did you guys read those mods? 255 amp alternator? i've got to get me one of those!


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice car. . .Reminds me of the Stillen Altima.


















_Photo's Courtesy of Fresh Alloy_

The entire article can be read here: Fresh Alloy: Nissan Destination (Stillen Altima)


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I actually took a ride in that car with Steve Millen last year.... oooo la la... what a ride.


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah Stillen did a wonderful job with that car.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

I saw the Electric Moyo car at Hot Import Nights this past weekend. Paint job is beautiful, and they have a really cool DJ setup in the trunk. In the interior, the dash has a pretty big screen in it, made to broadcast live webcasts from the car.

I met the girl who owned it, very nice


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

So, was it the car, the girl, or both that were nice? :thumbup:


----------

